# Obama Mafia Wars



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Is it just me or does Hillary Clinton seem to be getting older and more hag-like by the minute?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I bet Goob thinks she hot. :wink:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Is it just me or does Hillary Clinton seem to be getting older and more hag-like by the minute?


Watch your language young man...that kind of talk around here will get you banned.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

:rotfl: -_O-


----------

